# "1930s monark silver king"



## efren951 (Sep 1, 2015)

What's the value on something like this?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321850029930&alt=web


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2015)

that lite looks expensive


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2015)

spoker said:


> that lite looks expensive




So does the shipping quote:eek:

$260.93


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah $463.63 for shipping!!!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 1, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> So does the shipping quote:eek:
> 
> $260.93




You should live up here Mike,quite a chunk of change.

Shipping: $436.39 Expedited Shipping | See details

Item location:
Wenatchee, Washington, United States

Ships to:
United States


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Yeah $463.63 for shipping!!!!!




Jeeze! Guess I got the "Goodguy" rate


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 1, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Jeeze! Guess I got the "Goodguy" rate




Yeah really!


----------



## ratina (Sep 1, 2015)

The description makes it sound stolen


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice bike but unreal shipping.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 30, 2015)

efren951 said:


> What's the value on something like this?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321850029930&alt=web




Just sold for $809.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monark-Silv...kxGoCobAFK%2F6%2F0ZvM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I like the speedometer.


----------

